# Good Morning Perthshire



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

There's a reason I love where I live and love my daily commute... only thing is I wish I had my D90 with me on this drive, as only had a little mobile phone but couldn't resist the shots... taken from the Schiehallion viewpoint at the top of Glen Cochill, a couple of car shots and the mountains lit up by the morning sun. If I had a better camera, Schiehallion would have made a stunning subject.







At least the mountains aren't going anywhere, will have to keep the camera in the car now!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Cracking view Dave, must be nice to see that everyday


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice dave, but you have let me down your car is dirty. No excuses.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks beautiful Dave , we are lucky to live in a country as beautiful as Scotland


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

dubber said:


> Very nice dave, but you have let me down your car is dirty. No excuses.


Ahhh, but it wasn't when he left the house. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

dubber said:


> Very nice dave, but you have let me down your car is dirty. No excuses.


Its worse today...





Welcome to life in the country :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Bloody hell dave!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll give it a wash when the temperature goes back above freezing at the house and I've got a few hours to carefully remove all the grime without scratching - until then, the car is "also available in blue"  The black leather interior is nice and clean tho


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Stunning views dave, but that mud would drive me up the wall.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Dave KG said:


> There's a reason I love where I live and love my daily commute... only thing is I wish I had my D90 with me on this drive, as only had a little mobile phone but couldn't resist the shots... taken from the Schiehallion viewpoint at the top of Glen Cochill, a couple of car shots and the mountains lit up by the morning sun. If I had a better camera, Schiehallion would have made a stunning subject.
> 
> At least the mountains aren't going anywhere, will have to keep the camera in the car now!


That is a serious commute Dave ! 

I always had a hankering for a quality digital pocket camera to replace the various 35mm compacts I have had in the past. I love my DSLR system, but wanted something to replace the Olympus Pen compact that used to go everywhere with me when I was younger.

Decent sensor + a quality piece of glass up front was what I needed, in something which would genuinely fit in a pocket. I looked at serious compact digitals ( like the Canon G series ), but they were too bulky and just didn't feel right.

2 years ago I bought a Sony Rx100 when they first came out; I knew this was the one - solid body, 20mp 1" sensor and electronics from the Sony Pro A series and a Zeiss lens. It is a masterpiece of micro engineering and is genuinely no bigger than a cigarette packet and will slip into the front pocket of my jeans.

It suffers a few restrictions from being a compact, but has full manual capabilities and more often than not, it can produce DSLR quality 20mp images. It produces beautifully sharp images with the lens on wide and stopped down mid-way.

I tell you it has bought my interest in photography back to life and it goes everywhere with me now.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a Nikon D800 but take the Sony RX100 out most of the time as its so versatile and compact


----------

